# Solved: CM DiskCleaner



## 2BInformed (Feb 27, 2013)

I would like to review one of my very favorite free software programs designed for all of Wiindows. It is called CM DISKCLEANER. It has been in use for many years and although it may not be too well known it comes through with flying colors to do the job it's supposed to do! I have had virtually no complaints about this fine program that thoroughly cleans out files you do not want to have such as temp. files, recycle bin, broken shortcuts, downloaded program files, history, etc. and even has a memory optimizer. But in addition, it contains the only Registry Cleaner that I am aware of that has safely cleaned my registry without any incidents or problems! In order to use that feature, the registry cleaner part has to be checked for it to go to work. But once it does, along with the other cleaning parts, it does a very thorough and FANTASTIC job that I cannot say enough about it. Perhaps that is why it has received the Top Honor of FIVE STARS at Major Geeks! It takes just a few minutes to complete the job as it is very fast acting.

CM DiskCleaner 2.1.7: http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/cm_diskcleaner.html


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

2BInformed said:


> I would like to review one of my very favorite free software programs designed for all of Wiindows. It is called CM DISKCLEANER. It has been in use for many years and although it may not be too well known it comes through with flying colors to do the job it's supposed to do! I have had virtually no complaints about this fine program that thoroughly cleans out files you do not want to have such as temp. files, recycle bin, broken shortcuts, downloaded program files, history, etc. and even has a memory optimizer.* But in addition, it contains the only Registry Cleaner that I am aware of that has safely cleaned my registry without any incidents or problems!* In order to use that feature, the registry cleaner part has to be checked for it to go to work. But once it does, along with the other cleaning parts, it does a very thorough and FANTASTIC job that I cannot say enough about it. Perhaps that is why it has received the Top Honor of FIVE STARS at Major Geeks! It takes just a few minutes to complete the job as it is very fast acting.
> 
> CM DiskCleaner 2.1.7: http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/cm_diskcleaner.html


be leery about that automated reigistry cleaner.........I've NEVER met one that didn't eventually brick the pc......


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Recommending the use of registry "cleaners" is not done here because it's a good way to damage Windows and break programs and wreak havoc with a computer. 

If you choose to use them, that's your choice, but don't encourage others to do the same.

We've seen plenty of "horror stories" here because of people using them.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 2BInformed (Feb 27, 2013)

flavallee said:


> Recommending the use of registry "cleaners" is not done here because it's a good way to damage Windows and break programs and wreak havoc with a computer.
> 
> If you choose to use them, that's your choice, but don't encourage others to do the same.
> 
> ...


This is *not* an exclusive registry cleaner, as you might have gathered. It is only one feature of the whole. That is why I pointed out that the square to use that feature _*needs to be ticked *_for those who want to try it. For those who don't they certainly don't have to. But I too used to live in fear about registry cleaners until I came upon this one and decided to try that option. That was about five years ago and like I say, I have never had one problem and my system has worked steady and great ever since!

It is unfortunate that others may have had problems with registry cleaners but you must remember that this was a review based upon My Own _personal _experience with it. Therefore, it is not meant to encourage anyone to check that feature if they don't want to but rather 2B Informed by a Personal Review which is what this particular forum is for. Hope that clarifies the matter now and I'm sure each person has a mind of their own such as to pick and choose what they would like to use.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

trust me when I say this, 2Binformed; there are zillions of registry cleaners out there, and they all require user input to run. this is because of the unmitigated disaster they can cause in a very short period of time. I've not heard of the app you are using, but I've rebuilt ~50 or so machines that were wiped out by ONE registry cleaner, and that one ALSO had the 'registry cleaner' as a separate option.....

Best bet? If you need to modify the registry, do so manually. That way you KNOW what is happening.......

thanks, 

v


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

below is a post that was drawn up by fellow moderator on this site Elvandil; all credit to him, please. It breaks down exactly why you should never use, nor even worry about, registry cleaners.



Elvandil said:


> Registry cleaners do nothing to help a machine. The damage they cause may not even show up right away. Then you buy a new piece of hardware and discover that it won't install because some "cleaner" removed all the entries. And because of the way the registry works, removing things from it does not improve access speed one iota.
> 
> Cleaning "junk" files is another thing that should be done with caution. Many files that programs like Ccleaner remove are very useful at times. For example, most backups, including that of the BCD registry, use the bak file ending. If there is a problem booting, it's easy to replace it unless it has been deleted. Contrary to popular belief, the number of files on the hard drive has nothing at all to do with how well or fast the system runs.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2BInformed (Feb 27, 2013)

valis said:


> trust me when I say this, 2Binformed; there are zillions of registry cleaners out there, and they all require user input to run. this is because of the unmitigated disaster they can cause in a very short period of time. I've not heard of the app you are using, but I've rebuilt ~50 or so machines that were wiped out by ONE registry cleaner, and that one ALSO had the 'registry cleaner' as a separate option.....
> 
> Best bet? If you need to modify the registry, do so manually. That way you KNOW what is happening.......
> 
> ...


So noted, Moderator Valis. Except that to reverse my posting or position in any way would be quite disingenuous of me with regard to my Personal  experience that I have been speaking about only, so under the circumstances, I must refrain from so doing as I now see that I am apparently the only one anywhere who has not experienced a disastrous experience with such long-term, multi-year use of such utility.

By the way, with your having said what you have about registry cleaners, I am sure you are aware that there is a similar and very popular software called "CCleaner" that most everyone uses and has used for years, and as I have read and noted, that software also comes with a Registry Cleaner. Would you agree then that that product could possibly be dangerous also and should not be used or recommended? Thank you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Using the "Registry" feature and over-using the "Cleaner" feature of *CCleaner* can also result in dire consequences.

We can debate this issue with you until we're blue in the face, but we have better things to do here.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 2BInformed (Feb 27, 2013)

flavallee said:


> Using the "Registry" feature and over-using the "Cleaner" feature of *CCleaner* can also result in dire consequences.
> 
> We can debate this issue with you until we're blue in the face, but we have better things to do here.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------


Well obviously we do. Therefore, I suspect you will not attempt to retort further on what I am clearly stating is my own PERSONAL experience and opinion in a "Review" forum. So on to other things now that we've all had our say.Thank you.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

2BInformed said:


> So noted, Moderator Valis. Except that to reverse my posting or position in any way would be quite disingenuous of me with regard to my Personal  experience that I have been speaking about only, so under the circumstances, I must refrain from so doing as I now see that I am apparently the only one anywhere who has not experienced a disastrous experience with such long-term, multi-year use of such utility.
> 
> By the way, with your having said what you have about registry cleaners, I am sure you are aware that there is a similar and very popular software called "CCleaner" that most everyone uses and has used for years, and as I have read and noted, that software also comes with a Registry Cleaner. Would you agree then that that product could possibly be dangerous also and should not be used or recommended? Thank you.


if you'll notice, I refrained from naming the app that had caused all that destruction....any guesses as to what it is? 

CCleaner is a fine app, great for removing kludge.....but because of that blasted 'fix your registry for free' I, personally, have had to rebuild at least 50 machines.

You are totally correct; it is YOUR opinion, and furthermore, it's YOUR computer.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion and experience, last I checked.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

The first and last time I used the registry feature of CCleaner, it completely bricked my mothers expensive new laptop for her business. Had to use a linux distro to get all of her info, and then a complete reinstall, what a mess. Haven`t used CCleaner since, and took it off all of my computers.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

as 2BInformed has stated, this is filed under reviews, and this is her personal review and opinion on the product. I think we've enough threads around the forum on registry cleaners, reckon we can probably mark this solved if that's okay with them.

thanks, 

v


----------



## 2BInformed (Feb 27, 2013)

valis said:


> if you'll notice, I refrained from naming the app that had caused all that destruction....any guesses as to what it is?
> 
> CCleaner is a fine app, great for removing kludge.....but because of that blasted 'fix your registry for free' I, personally, have had to rebuild at least 50 machines.
> 
> You are totally correct; it is YOUR opinion, and furthermore, it's YOUR computer.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion and experience, last I checked.


Thank you, Valis! You too are entirely correct in what you say. And the great thing about forums such as these is that people can enter and discuss what is on their mind, in the appropriate column, and others can certainly join in the conversation as long as they maintain decorum and civility because that Has to be a Must!

But again, if conversations were only one-sided to please only one group or one person and that person did not like what one said and censored their postings then there would be little reason to have such forums as no one would be able to learn. It would then become the "bully pulpit" of the select few which would be a tragic waste of resources. Thank you for you great understanding! I, for one, sure appreciate you and your style of moderation! Have a great one!


----------



## 2BInformed (Feb 27, 2013)

valis said:


> as 2BInformed has stated, this is filed under reviews, and this is her personal review and opinion on the product. I think we've enough threads around the forum on registry cleaners, reckon we can probably mark this solved if that's okay with them.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> v


Consider it done, Valis! I appreciate the time in allowing me to voice my opinion on this software without having my posting arbitrarily removed because someone did not like what was being said as that surely cannot be the way to go as such forums like these must be intelligently designed so that _all_ can learn and _participate_. Thanks again!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no worries.....


----------

